# Rear seats fold-down?



## DetroitGTO (Mar 25, 2006)

I'm looking to currently buy a used GTO, but one of my biggest concerns is the ability to be able to fold down the seats. I need to be able to fit my 7,4 (88in.) board in the back of the GTO or on top. Do the seats fold down in the GTO?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

DetroitGTO said:


> I'm looking to currently buy a used GTO, but one of my biggest concerns is the ability to be able to fold down the seats. I need to be able to fit my 7,4 (88in.) board in the back of the GTO or on top. Do the seats fold down in the GTO?


The rear seats *do not* fold down.


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

...and that is because the gas tank is in the way.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

HoldenGTO said:


> ...and that is because the gas tank is in the way.


werd.

Goat's not a good car for the beach anyway. go cowabunga in a subaru forester.


----------

